# Médias Madeira



## Wolfmad (7 Dez 2021 às 23:37)

Olá a todos, sou novo neste forum. Gostava de saber se alguém tem acesso às médias de várias estações na ilha da Madeira. No site do IPMA só temos acesso às médias do Funchal da antiga estação e do período 1971-2000. Muito se tem falado sobre a possível existência de micro-climas de transição para um clima tropical com estação seca no verão (As) nas zonas mais abrigadas da costa sul madeirense. Tenho acompanhado os dados diários nos boletins do IPMA estes últimos 3 anos e até consegui juntar as médias de temperatura do Funchal (na zona do Lido) em 2019. Como podem ver, esse ano foi bem tropical com médias nos meses mais frios acima dos 18 graus. 




No entanto, não se pode descrever o clima de uma área baseando-nos num único ano, por isso, queria saber se alguém tem acesso às médias de outros anos. Obrigado!


----------



## Toby (8 Dez 2021 às 05:52)

Bom dia,

Está incompleto, mas há muito para estudar: https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/funchal/08522.html

Uma boa aplicação https://smartmixin.io/ , onde se pode recuar bastante no tempo.
Exemple:
















Estou em contacto com o autor, com a ajuda da @Anticiclone Açores , esta aplicação será em breve em português. 
Há vários desenvolvimentos em curso, alguns dos quais serão muito interessantes.
As evoluções do "Portugal especial" dependem do apoio dos portugueses. 

*EDIT : A partir desta manhã, as suas estações "Weather Underground" podem ser integradas. *​


----------



## Wolfmad (8 Dez 2021 às 16:12)

Muito obrigado @Toby! Vou dar uma vista de olhos à aplicação. Já visitei o site da _infoclimat_, e reparei que eles já têm as médias (provisórias) para o período 1991-2020 dos dados da estação oficial do Funchal (a antiga a 58 metros) com a temperatura média calculada de forma tradicional como em muitos países (Tmax+tmin)/2 :




Embora se trate de dados não oficiais sujeitos a alguns erros, reparamos que as temperaturas médias dos meses mais frios estão a menos de 1 grau para que o (micro)clima seja considerado como tropical, neste caso tropical _As_ (segundo a classificação de Köppen-Geiger) com chuvas concentradas no "inverno" (se é que podemos chamar de inverno). Também sabemos que há áreas mais quentes no sudoeste da ilha, nomeadamente toda a zona costeira desde a zona do Lido no Funchal até o Paúl do Mar, zonas que podem já ter atingido os tais 18 graus nos meses mais frios. No outro lado do Atlântico, as ilhas Bermudas já passaram de um clima subtropical húmido _Cfa _para um clima tropical _Af _com pluviosidade constante ao longo do ano, ao contrário da zona costeira madeirense. Creio que estamos a assistir ao mesmo fenómeno na ilha da Madeira cujo clima costeiro occidental está em transição entre um clima mediterrânico de verão quente e seco _Csa _e um clima tropical de estação seca no verão _As_. De facto, associar-se-ia mais facilmente a flora cultivada nessa região (papaia, manga, banana, cana de áçucar, e até mesmo coqueiros) com um clima tropical do que com um clima mediterrânico. 
Se alguém tiver os dados de outras estações do sudoeste madeirense, agradecia que os partilhasse. Obrigado!


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2021 às 17:41)

Há pelo menos normais 1961-90 para Ponta do Sol, Santa Catarina, Areeiro, Santana, Bica da Cana e Santo da Serra, e normais 1971-00 para Funchal e Porto Santo, que podem ser consultados ao ver os boletins que o IPMA costumava fazer para a Madeira entre 2010 e 2012


----------



## Wolfmad (9 Dez 2021 às 21:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Há pelo menos normais 1961-90 para Ponta do Sol, Santa Catarina, Areeiro, Santana, Bica da Cana e Santo da Serra, e normais 1971-00 para Funchal e Porto Santo, que podem ser consultados ao ver os boletins que o IPMA costumava fazer para a Madeira entre 2010 e 2012


Obrigado! É pena não haver dados mais recentes!


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2021 às 00:35)

Boa noite
Tenho Anuários e Normais oficiais do IM, do século passado. Vou investigar quais os anos e estações do Arquipélago da Madeira.
É possível que encontre nos meus arquivos cópias de publicações ainda mais antigas.


----------



## Wolfmad (10 Dez 2021 às 15:18)

StormRic disse:


> Boa noite
> Tenho Anuários e Normais oficiais do IM, do século passado. Vou investigar quais os anos e estações do Arquipélago da Madeira.
> É possível que encontre nos meus arquivos cópias de publicações ainda mais antigas.


Muito obrigado


----------

